# Cargo company for sending electronics



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone throw some light on sending electronics to india through cargo companies?? Which cargo co. did u use and how was the goods handled?? I wanna send 40" LCD tv,brand new.How much were the charges and customs to be paid?? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Rayh.


----------



## Cargo11 (Sep 29, 2011)

There is Raiya Cargo, but I'm not sure they accept single orders.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it just be easier and less worries to just buy 1 tv from within india itself. I would imagine that they would have the same or at least very similar brands there.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier and less worries to just buy 1 tv from within india itself. I would imagine that they would have the same or at least very similar brands there.


Ye,now i regret that we bought..Though Tvs here r cheaper than in India but its not worth taking the pain of buying n sending.Anyways,cant take the step back so wanna send it 2 india at any cost.

Rayh.


----------

